# Bath?



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Yesterday was a big day for IzzyBella because she came home after a 5 hour drive.
Today was a big day for her because she went to the vet and that wore her out.

I think she needs a bath, I'd like to give her one to get rid of the kennel smell on her and to make her _mine_, if you know what I mean. I'm not convinced she's entirely clean.

When do you think I should do it? Will three days of stress be too much for her? She seems to be doing great.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Linda,
There are some really experienced people on this board that can answer that question much better than I. When you do give her a bath, tho, I hope she'll like it. Sadie doesn't like it a bit, but Sassy doesn't seem to mind. After the bath, I cuddle them (I bathe and dry one at a time) in a big warm towel and then we sit on the bathroom floor and blowdry and brush. I'm going to get one of those portable dryers on a stand (the cheap one) so that I can keep my hands free to brush. I love for mine to be fresh and clean! In fact, they went to the groomer today and are so white and nice. I'd say I take them to the groomer once a month and bathe them a time or two in between.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I gave ButterCloud a bath the day he came home because he was stinky! I think I waited a couple of days until I gave Noriko one. Just introduce it to her the best way you can. Good luck with that. My babies HATE HATE HATE baths. Now, they are starting to CRY when I bathe them. It's so pathetic. I don't even do it as often as I use to. 

Also, there normal body temperature is higher than ours, so you should make sure the water is WARM, you know what I mean?

Here's a good tip too. I started plucking my babies ears really soon after I got them home. They are little, so they wont fight as bad as they would if they are older. You should get them use to plucking if you know you're not going to take them to the groomers as often. At least play with their ears alot or something...

And also, I find that right before their baths, you should put the liquid ear cleaner in them. I like doing that better because if you do it after, it'll get all oily/greasy around the ear. 

 I hope your baby isnt like mine and loves it!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I gave RubyJean a bath as soon as we got home from the breeders-she was one stinky girl!! lol but still cute as could be! She HATES her bathtime-so good luck-hopefully your
IzzyBella will love hers!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Feb 3 2005, 11:16 PM
> *I don't pluck his ear hairs or express his anal sac.  My opinion is, if it's not broke, don't fix it.  If he ever has problems with his ears or anal sac, then I will have the groomer at the vet's office do it, but so far no problem.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33280*


[/QUOTE]

You all know my problems with the ears! lol I have to pluck Cloud's ears for sure. But I do it every month or so and not every week like I use to.

As far as the anal sac, you only have to do it if you see them scooting their butt on the floor all the time. If they do, I'd take them to the vet and ask them to teach me how to do it. Usually when they poop, their anal sacs are expressed then. You can tell if it's been expressed too! S T I N K Y!!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My breeder cleaned up Brink and gave him a good bath/grooming before we picked him up...so he smelled yummy for several days. I did take him to get him groomed after about a week...and they butchered him...I was devastated!








I agree with Buttercloud...if she seems to be adjusting well...the bath will probably be good for both of you. Get her used to it early...I enjoy it...Brinkley doesn't HATE it...but it is not his favorite time either. He knows he gets to be blow-dried (which he loves!







)...and he gets treats in the end.








Good luck! You will be so happy when she is smelling yummy! Cuddling is much better!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I wouldn't take a puppy anywhere near a grooming salon until she's had all her shots. Just like human infants, they are very susceptible to picking up germs/viruses from other dogs especially with the stress of weaning and being separated from their mom and littermates.

The same goes for pet shops although I know it's tempting to bring them with you, especially in the beginning when you need so much stuff. And when you do take her to the vet, keep her on your lap. I never let Lady's feet touch the floor at my vet's. She's on my lap or on the table.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I believe some groomers will decline you if you don't have proof of rabies shot.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Feb 3 2005, 10:41 PM
> *Yesterday was a big day for IzzyBella because she came home after a 5 hour drive.
> Today was a big day for her because she went to the vet and that wore her out.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Do you have some Nutrical? If so give her some before the bath. That will help if she gets stressed. I bath Lexi in the kitchen sink. I've found that it helps to fill the the sink up so that the water is up to her belly. That keeps her from getting cold, which seems to stress her out more. I would also have someone else around to help hold her. I remember Lexi turned into a wiggle worm when we gave her her first bath.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you are bathing her at home, go right ahead. Get everything set before hand so she is in and out. Last Malt puppy I brought home got car sick so I gave him a bath the very next day. He was fine.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for the advice and tips. I will give her a bath at noon today. Yay. I never thought about the nutrical, and the kitchen sink is the perfect place!! Thanks!


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I agree with Lady's Mom not to take her to the groomers or anywhere before her shots (I already posted this but I'll repeat myself). Your puppy can get all kinds of stuff out there...trust me, I'm talking from experience. When I got both Piccolina and Bella the vet told me not to bathe them for a while because they are so tiny that they can get sick very easy. I bought a bunch of baby wipes and I would wipe her feet and mouth and private parts. I waited a month before I gave Bella a bath. Unfortunately Piccolina died a 2 weeks after I had her.

I totally understand about making her yours but do the safe thing and wait about a little so your little one is safe.

Good luck!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Have a safe, warm bath IzzyBella!!! She is just too cute!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't "bathe" Alex (lol). I give him a shower. He comes with me in the shower, I have a long hose on the shower head. He loves to get his shower. After we finish, I put a towel all around him and we cuddle a few moments and off we go to do the drying. We don't do anal glands either since he never had a problem with them.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I was reading this thread and was horrified at how many took their pups to the groomers when they first got them. I was about to post and say not to take them to the groomers until they have had ALL their shots but I see that others have already driven that point home. I am shocked that these groomers groomed these pups without having at least a rabies shot. I know some groomers won't touch a dog without proof of rabies and kennel cough. I didn't take Fantasia to the groomers till she was about 7 months old. I took her after she had healed from her spay because I couldn't seem to get all the blue out of her coat. I don't know why her hair was blue but it bothered me that I couldn't get it out with a bath. Plus it was her first hair cut. Her hair was so long that it needed to be cut. I kinda regret taking her to get it cut though because her hair was so silky and she only had one mat that I could have gotten out myself (it was from the spay). The groomers even commented on how beautiful her coat was and asked if she was going to be a show dog. LOL a puppy mill dog being a show dog! I just told them no and told them she was from a pet store. Now I have to keep her short because she's got a cottony coat. I guess when the adult hair grew in it decided to be cottony. Oh well, she's still beautiful and I love her.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I like using a groomer once a month, but I wouldn't take a puppy until they've had the rabies and shots. Mine had 4 shots and rabies before they went. Luckily my breeder did all the grooming before I got Sadie and Sassy so I didn't have any bad smells for about a week.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

When we picked up Chelesy she was all groomed and reaady to go .
My breeder also does grooming and shows dogs. So she gave me a lesson on how to put the bows on how to hold them when giveing a bath and a lot more stuff that has just stuck with me. Chelsey came home smelling so good and with a cute little red bow the one in the picture. When we picked up chester I gave him a bath the next day. He did not smell so nice.

I think with you start the bath process early they get used to it ,and it a bonding moment with you. Chelsey and Chester do very good when we give them baths... I bath them at the same time... and put the finshed puppy on the dryer on the towel and then rince off the other puppy and also place on the towel... I tell them both them sit. I wrap one up and dry the other and so on ... untill they are both dry and clean.
I do clip there nails trim there paws, wash face and check the ears.

I think the longest they have gone without a bath was one week 1/2. Chesey gets so dirty now that it winter.. she just loves the snow. she rolles in it and comes in wet.. boots sweater and all. 

I did not enjoy taking Chester to the groomer near our home. It was to stressfull for me.. drop off and pick up and his sweater was full of other dogs hair gross. He did look great but after hearing some stories here I don't think i will do it again.. unless I can realy see what they do in there home. I did not get a tore or see were the dogs were kept while waiting. And chester did not see that happy either.. so I won't do it again..

I might take Chester and Chelsey back to chelsey's breeder to get groomed,only she is nearly two hours away










Here a tip we learned. When the puppy starts to shake after being wet say dust off.
eventually they will learn the command .
Make sure puppy's is head facing you or you will get drenched in water.



Have fun.


----------



## Shareyn (Jan 26, 2005)

How often should you bathe a Maltese? The breeder said she bathed the puppies as much as twice a week. I started to do it once a week, but feel I am torturing Bella when I do. She shivers and shakes so badly.

I took her to the groomers last week and when I asked them that question they said she should be bathed no more than once a month!!! Otherwise her skin would dry out.

Now as lovely as she looked last Saturday she could use a freshening up. I would really like to give her a bath tomorrow, but am wondering if I should just wait.

Opinions Please


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

If you use a good shampoo and conditioner (like a show quality one) you can bath more often. I used to give Lexi a bath once every 1-2 weeks. During the winter I was stretching it to about every 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I probably won't take IzzyBella to a groomers OR a pet store for months. I didn't even like taking her to the vets but she stayed inside my oversized purse and no one saw her (or more importantly, touched her).

I have been waiting on my Bo Derek Beast shampoo and conditioner but since it hasn't arrived yet, I stopped at the pet store and got a whitening shampoo, it's blue not purple but it was the best they had.









I put Izzy in about three inches of warm water and she started swimming, she was fussing and her little legs were like wind up toys. After much torture and inhuman treatment (Or so SHE thought) we ended up with a soft cuddly fresh as a daisy maltese. After she was dried, combed, fluffed, ears cleaned, I wrapped her in her receiving blanket and held her. She's been asleep for two hours. Poor little IzzyBella. The suffering she has been exposed to since she met me.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Shareyn_@Feb 4 2005, 01:20 PM
> *How often should you bathe a Maltese?  The breeder said she bathed the puppies as much as twice a week.  I started to do it once a week, but feel I am torturing Bella when I do.  She shivers and shakes so badly.
> 
> I took her to the groomers last week and when I asked them that question they said she should be bathed no more than once a month!!!  Otherwise her skin would dry out.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Puppies, especially during weaning, tend to get very, very messy. Once a week is good. Some dogs do not like baths. One thing to do is teach her that the bath tub is a fun place by putting her in and giving her a treat, take her out. Do it every day (not bathing her, just putting her in). On bath day, have a good supply of treats to give her during the bath.

A Maltese coat can be bathed every 3-4 days if it is done with a good quality shampoo and conditioner. A dog in show coat is bathed that often and let me tell you their coats and skin look great. Once a week with good products will not dry out her skin. Most groomers use more one-size-fits-all shampoos and using something like that every week would dry out their coat and skin.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Feb 4 2005, 12:35 PM
> *When we picked up Chelesy she was all groomed and reaady to go .
> My breeder also does grooming and shows dogs.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33419*


[/QUOTE]

My groomer also had groomed Catcher when I got him. He flew part of the way and I drove to another city to meet the plane. When I opened his crate he was all fluffy and smelled so good and was totally clean and fresh. That is one of the fond memories I have of when I first "met" him.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I forgot to add that when I take my dogs to the groomer I take my own shampoo and conditioner. I like them to use my products.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

My groomer also had groomed Catcher when I got him. He flew part of the way and I drove to another city to meet the plane. When I opened his crate he was all fluffy and smelled so good and was totally clean and fresh. That is one of the fond memories I have of when I first "met" him.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=33459
[/QUOTE]

That's so nice that he came out to meet you . It's nice when they take that extra time to nice up puppy for there new home.


----------

